# Behemoth



## CitizenVish (Jan 4, 2012)

Here's the link to my original thread (you can refer to it for the back story):

Gaming PC at INR 40,000 (Approx)


And here's my rig:

Full set-up
*img820.imageshack.us/img820/8335/dsc00379fh.th.jpg
Due to budget issues, I decided to re-use my old computer table. No way in hell was I going to keep my 400R in the "box." An old sewing machine table came handy, and I placed the 400R on top of it.


Woofer
*img513.imageshack.us/img513/3820/dsc00380ir.th.jpg
I placed the woofer (Logitech Z313) at the bottom of the old table.


UPSes
*img515.imageshack.us/img515/2479/dsc00381kh.th.jpg
I got two UPSes. The Numeric 1.1 kVA on the right powers the computer, and the old Intex 600 VA powers the laptop, the Wi-Fi router, and the external hard disk.


Mousepad
*img405.imageshack.us/img405/9199/dsc00383wt.th.jpg
Razer Golliathus Fragged Control


Mouse
*img256.imageshack.us/img256/6682/dsc00384qe.th.jpg
Razer Cyclosa


Keyboard
*img836.imageshack.us/img836/8026/dsc00385s.th.jpg
Razer Cyclosa


Monitor and Front Speakers
*img407.imageshack.us/img407/3081/dsc00387bn.th.jpg
Logitech Z313 and Samsung 21.5" monitor (SA350H)


Wi-Fi Router
*img684.imageshack.us/img684/4886/dsc00389jw.th.jpg
Belkin N-150


Donkey (My laptop: Sony Vaio VPCEL15EN)
*img824.imageshack.us/img824/6515/dsc00390voi.th.jpg
You can read more about it here.


The Behemoth
*img407.imageshack.us/img407/8089/dsc00392e.th.jpg

*img832.imageshack.us/img832/458/dsc00393qz.th.jpg

*img72.imageshack.us/img72/8057/dsc00394n.th.jpg

*img714.imageshack.us/img714/4028/dsc00397ey.th.jpg

Yes, I know. Cleaning and cable management required. Hopefully will get to it soon.


----------



## mukherjee (Jan 4, 2012)

Thats a nice rig there! 

Congos 

Btw,do post the complete details of the components purchased,price and if possible,the location u purchased it from


----------



## ashintomson (Jan 4, 2012)

nice rig n pics .....


----------

